# Warranty info please



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey everyone. I have a quick question. I bought my 2013 Cruze in the Fall of 2014 and did not know the original warranty from GM came with the car ( I emailed GM and asked out of curiosity and they informed me the original warranty followed the car regardless of ownership ). Good news indeed but I have no paperwork on what it covers for example, 3 year 36000 mile etc. Any help would be appreciated. My Cruze now has around 51000 miles and runs great!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

stormcruze said:


> Hey everyone. I have a quick question. I bought my 2013 Cruze in the Fall of 2014 and did not know the original warranty from GM came with the car ( I emailed GM and asked out of curiosity and they informed me the original warranty followed the car regardless of ownership ). Good news indeed but I have no paperwork on what it covers for example, 3 year 36000 mile etc. Any help would be appreciated. My Cruze now has around 51000 miles and runs great!


This should help you some. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...does-not-cover-under-their-gmpp-warranty.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It would have been covered with a 3/36 bumper to bumper and a Powertrain warranty beyond that.

Unlikely the vehicle has a GMPP.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since GM has taken down the warranty info from their site I would PM our @Chevy Customer Care account.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

stormcruze said:


> Good news indeed but I have no paperwork on what it covers for example, 3 year 36000 mile etc. Any help would be appreciated. My Cruze now has around 51000 miles and runs great!


You're out of B2B warranty, but you still have powertrain left. There wasn't anything in the glovebox? As I recall, it's another booklet much like the owner's manual.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Since GM has taken down the warranty info from their site I would PM our @*Chevy Customer Care* account.


 I still see full warranty coverage info for 2015 & 2016 as it has been modified. The links to the GMPP have been taken down and are being replaced with 404 Errors or info on the new GMEPP 
Warranty Coverage: Cars, Trucks, SUVs, Vans | Chevrolet


----------

